# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Vorklinik / Vorphysikum / Physikum (1.-5. Sem.) >  Durchs Physikum gefallen

## Key

Hi! Bin letzen Freitag durch die Praktische Woche gefallen...Der Prof hat mir ne 5 reingedrckt, weil meine Brcke zu lange Rnder hatte und sie dadurch ein wenig geschaukelt hat. Darf er wegen diesem Fehler mir ne 5 geben, obwohl die Krone und Totalprothese die ich gefertigt habe in Ordnung sind und die theoretische Prfung auch gut lief????
Bin total verzweifelt, da ich echt gedacht hab, dass ich das bestehe...
Wie ist die Bewertung bei euch an der Uni???
Stimmt es, dass man durchfllt wenn eine Arbeit nicht einsetztbar ist und alles andere gut ist???

Key   :kotzen:

----------


## McZahnAG

Hh ... wieso hast Du denn alle Deine Beitrge, die sich auf einen Phantom I Kurs bezogen, gerade eben schnell gelscht ???

----------


## jabba666

> Hi! Bin letzen Freitag durch die Praktische Woche gefallen...Der Prof hat mir ne 5 reingedrckt, weil meine Brcke zu lange Rnder hatte und sie dadurch ein wenig geschaukelt hat. Darf er wegen diesem Fehler mir ne 5 geben, obwohl die Krone und Totalprothese die ich gefertigt habe in Ordnung sind und die theoretische Prfung auch gut lief????
> Bin total verzweifelt, da ich echt gedacht hab, dass ich das bestehe...
> Wie ist die Bewertung bei euch an der Uni???
> Stimmt es, dass man durchfllt wenn eine Arbeit nicht einsetztbar ist und alles andere gut ist???
> 
> Key


darf er ,weil keine teilnote 5 sein darf und eine arbeit ,die schaukelt ist nicht einsetzbar und somit mangelhaft.warum gibst eine brcke ab,die schaukelt,das htte dir auffallen mssen.gerade im physikum achtet man doch auf jedes sandkorn.trenn und lten kostet ne halbe stunde.....

ps:eine bcke schaukelt eigtl. nicht,wegen zu langer rnder,so klemmt sie eher.......  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Recall8

ist wohl berall unterschiedl & schon gar nicht vergleichbar.
selbst die arbeiten,die angefertigt werden mssen,schwanken EXTREM von uni zu uni! und ich meine xtrem....

ich wei nur,dass kronen-brckenrnder DAS KRITERIUM berhaupt sind.
war bei mir jedenfalls so.

PS: ich halte brigens nichts daovn jemanden durchs physikum rasseln zu lassen wg. nem kronenrand der an 1-2 stellen zu lang ist.   :Meine Meinung: 

und lten gehrt sowieso verboten.
wer heute noch ltet nimmt der arbeit jegliche eingliederbarkeit.   :Meine Meinung: 
weswegen es bei uns komplett aus den vorklin.kursen genommen wurde

----------


## hennessy

Hallo TobiasL
wie siehst Du Dein posting in Zusammenhang mit einer Tele-arbeit, bei der die Sekundrteles an die Modellgussprothese geltet werden?????
Anderes Beispiel: Nach dem Keramik-Brand schaukelt eine Brcke ganz leicht, die vorher wie Faust aufs Gretchen gepasst hat. Den Techniker mchte ich sehen, der dann die gesamte Arbeit von vorne durchzieht.
Zum Thema Physikum und Durchfallen. Ich fnde es noch schlechter, eine Pfeife bis zum SE durchzuziehen und dann im SE durchfallen zu lassen. (Wie bei uns eschehen). Dann ist der gute Kandidat wieder Abiturient, falls er auch die Wiederholungsprfung knickt. Wobei ich in keinster Weise gesagt haben mchte, dass ich die betreffende Person fr eine Pfeife halte!!!!!

hennessy

----------


## Recall8

Natrlich sollte man den Grund bei sich suchen...blubb.

Dennoch sollte man als Prof souvern genug sein absolute Objektivitt anzustreben. Das "er ist auch nur Mensch" existiert, ist mir aber zu profan.

Und ich habe Prfungen erlebt, die 100% ig objektiv sind,weil es auch darauf ankommt,wie sich ein Prof SELBST vorbereitet.
Es hat auch nicht unerheblichen EInflu, ob er seine Fragestellung schon vorher festlegt ODER erst in der Prfung.
Im ersteren Fall laufen die Prfungen i.d.R. objektiver ab(meine Erfahrung).

----------


## Sawyer

offtopic: Fiesikum bestanden? Wenn ja gratulation   :Party:   :

----------


## alley_cat75

> Dennoch sollte man als Prof souvern genug sein, absolute Objektivitt anzustreben. ... Und ich habe Prfungen erlebt, die 100%ig objektiv sind, ...


Stimme Dir voll zu. Eine Mglichkeit fr mehr Objektivitt: in Anatomie hatte ich einen Prof, der uns vor dem Testat Karten mit Fragen ziehen lie. So fhlte sich niemand benachteiligt. Dass dann jedoch subjektive Eindrcke des Profs mit in die Bewertung einflossen, lie sich leider nicht verhindern. Es soll ja Leute geben, die, _ach, so furchtbar aufgeregt sind und alles vergessen haben, obwohl die letzten Wochen nur gelernt_...   :Nixweiss:  Letztendlich muss man schlau sein und sich gut verkaufen knnen, dann klappt`s auch mit dem Nachbarn, h, mit der Prfung.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Gott, das kann man sich ja nicht DURCHLESEN!!!  :kotzen:

----------


## DocOliver

> Gott, das kann man sich ja nicht DURCHLESEN!!!


Wann kommt der Tag, an dem Du konstruktive Beitrge lieferst statt kleine kotzende Smileys in den Foren zu verteilen?

Back to the topic: durch wichtige Prfungen zu fallen, ist stets frustran und geht an die Substanz. Man sollte sich jedoch nicht den Mut nehmen lassen und es selbstbewusst erneut angehen. Bekanntlich ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. Was die Objektivitt der Prfer betrifft - bin nmlich selbst einer - es geht nicht immer, auch wenn man es sich fest vornimmt. Ich lasse ebenfalls Fragen ziehen und habe gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Manche Prflinge treten enorm selbstsicher, fast arrogant auf - da bewertet man in der Tat kritischer.   :Nixweiss:  Aber diesen Makel zu kennen, ist schon die halbe Miete.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

> Wann kommt der Tag, an dem Du konstruktive Beitrge lieferst statt kleine kotzende Smileys in den Foren zu verteilen?


No comment




> Back to the topic: durch wichtige Prfungen zu fallen, ist stets frustran und geht an die Substanz. Man sollte sich jedoch nicht den Mut nehmen lassen und es selbstbewusst erneut angehen. Bekanntlich ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. Was die Objektivitt der Prfer betrifft - bin nmlich selbst einer - es geht nicht immer, auch wenn man es sich fest vornimmt. Ich lasse ebenfalls Fragen ziehen und habe gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Manche Prflinge treten enorm selbstsicher, fast arrogant auf - da bewertet man in der Tat kritischer.   Aber diesen Makel zu kennen, ist schon die halbe Miete.


Danke, DAS nenn ich jetzt mal nen guten Beitrag. Und damit komme ich zurck auf mein obiges Kotz-Posting. Es geht mir einfach nur auf die Nerven, wenn hier eine bestimmte Person immer soooo dermaen arrogant auftritt und ihre "Weisheiten" in die Welt setzt. Denn sie scheint zu vergessen, dass sich so etwas wie Prfungsangst eben darin uert, NIX mehr zu wissen ... nein, es nicht mehr an den Mann bringen zu knnen. Und das ist eine Sache, die nervt ungemein. Darauf, und auf nix anderes, bezog sich mein Posting.

----------


## DocOliver

> Es geht mir einfach nur auf die Nerven, wenn hier eine bestimmte Person immer soooo dermaen arrogant auftritt und ihre "Weisheiten" in die Welt setzt.


Dieses Forum lebt davon, dass Leute ihre Erfahrungen mit einbringen. Und ich habe den Eindruck, dass Du schlecht mit bestimmten, erfahrenen Personen umgehen kannst. Du solltest Dich verstrkt in Respekt und Toleranz ben, bevor Du spter einmal ber Deine eigenen Schwchen stolperst. Ich interpretiere alley_cats uerung zur Prfungsangst gnzlich anders (schon weil ich diesbezglich andere Beitrge von ihr gelesen habe). Leider gibt es immer wieder Studenten, die Prfungsangst vortuschen und das als Chance sehen, ein Testat heil zu berstehen. Und leider funktioniert das auch. Wer selbstsicher auftritt und keine Ahnung hat, fllt eher durch, als die kleine, verzweifelte Maus. Da ich fr Prfungsangst Verstndnis habe, kann ich den Leuten wohl kaum jedesmal unterstellen, es handle sich nur um einen fake...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich gebe zu, dass ich mit dieser Person ein Problem habe (und da bin ich offensichtlich nicht die einzige). Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Klar gibt es Menschen, die Prfungsangst vortuschen. Aber ich schtze, als erfahrener Prfer bekommt man das schnell heraus. Wenn jemand vor mir sitzt, der einen hochroten Kopf hat, zittert wie Espenlaub und keinen vernnftigen Satz zusammen bekommt, sind das wohl deutliche Zeichen. Ich wei, wovon ich spreche und bin persnlich sehr froh, dass meine letzten Prfer sehr behutsam mit der Situation umgegangen sind, und ich mich beruhigen konnte.

Den Schuh, dass ich hier mit erfahrenen Leuten offenbar schlecht klar komme, ziehe ich mir nicht an. Und ob ich mich in Toleranz und Respekt ben muss, darber lasse ich mich jetzt hier nicht aus, denn das wre ebenfalls doch sehr off-topic.

PS: DocOliver, muss dieser Oberlehrer-Ton wirklich sein?

----------


## schwarzwald

> Es soll ja Leute geben, die, _ach, so furchtbar aufgeregt sind und alles vergessen haben, obwohl die letzten Wochen nur gelernt_...


 Ja Alley, so was gibt es, und sei froh, dass du nie dieses Problem hattest !!!  :grrrr....:

----------


## DocOliver

> DocOliver, muss dieser Oberlehrer-Ton wirklich sein?


Erinnerst Du Dich noch, was ich ber den Umgang mit erfahrenen Mitmenschen schrieb?

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

*sich den Mund zuhlt*    :Woow:

----------


## DocOliver

> Ich gebe zu, dass ich mit dieser Person ein Problem habe (und da bin ich offensichtlich nicht die einzige).


Problem, weil sie nicht Deiner Meinung ist, Dir widerspricht, mehr Erfahrung hat? Augenscheinlich gibt es gengend Personen, denen es nicht so geht. Was wre das auch sonst fr eine Diskussionrunde? Remember Winston Churchill: Wenn zwei Menschen immer die gleiche Meinung haben, ist einer von ihnen berflssig.

In diesem Sinne, viel Spa und Erfolg beim Abgewhnen dieser infantilen Zickerei.   ::-winky:

----------


## dr.tuborg

Hallo Doc Oliver,

Ich stimme Deinen Auffassungen unbedingt in vollem Umfang zu. Personelle Debatten zu fhren, halte ich fr kontraproduktiv. Gegenseitiger Respekt und
gegenseitige Wertschtzung sind unbedingte Voraussetzung einer sachlichen
Diskussion und mit Einzeilern ist (wie Du richtig sagst) , niemandem ernsthaft
geholfen. In der Tat geht jeder anders mit Prfungsangst um und auch das ist
ein Lernproze, den man positiv interpretieren sollte. Entscheidend sind nur die
Schlsse aus erfolglosen Testaten. Ich bin auch schon schlaflos des fteren in
Prfungen gegangen und habe unter z.T. gravierenden Prfungsngsten gelitten.
Mir persnlich haben am meiten Lerngruppen geholfen, in denen ich das freie
Sprechen ben konnte und Prfungssituationen wieder und wieder simuliert wurden. Wenn ich dann nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen in eine Prfung ging
und durchfiel...so what? rgerlich ist es nur, wenn man nicht grndlich genug
vorbereitet ist, aber dann ist jede exogene Kritik wertlos. Sport, ausreichend
Schlaf und etwas guter Sex kann Wunder wirken. Es gibt nmlich auch in den
allerheftigsten Studienabschnitten tatschlich die Chance, ein normales Leben
nebenher zu fhren. Ich bin garantiert kein berflieger.

Gruesse

----------


## Flemingulus

Liebe erfahrene Mitmenschen, 

nicht zuletzt in objektiven Prfungssituationen beruht ein gegenseitiges Miteinander vor allem auch auf Gegenseitigekeit, gerade wenn jemand anderes gleicher Meinung ist wie man selbst. Und schlielich ist auch die Angst vor der Angst ist ein Lernprozess der durch ein paar einfache Manahmen wie regelmige Oralmasturbation mit der Zeit in ein normales Leben integriert werden kann. Und war es nicht auch Churchill, der einmal sagte, wenn zwei berflssig sind, haben sie immer gleich eine Meinung? Einzig und allein die Gleichsetzung frustraner und frustrierender Situationen finde ich etwas frustierend, wenngleich dieser Hinweis eher frustran ist.

In stillem Gedenken an meinen alten Lehrer Lmpel.

F.

----------


## hennessy

ich zitiere aus Wilhelm Busch, Vierter Streich: "...Sondern auch der Weisheit Lehren muss man mit Vergngen hren.....".
Einige der postings oben erinnern mich schon sehr an die beiden Hauptprotagonisten des Herrn Busch. Ich zitiere weiter: "...Max und Moritz, diese Beiden, mochten ihn darum nicht leiden...".

Auch im Gedenken an Herrn Lehrer Lmpel

hennessy

----------


## Pakur

sehr zu empfehlen wenn ich mal in Freiburg seid.

Die Kneipe 'Lehrer Lmpel'

hngt auch was schnes an der Wand von Busch: Das Trinkgeschirr, sobald es leer, Macht keine rechte Freude mehr


um noch ein bisschen mehr off topic zu kommen

----------


## Jasaa

welche drogen habt ihr genommen?  :Big Grin:

----------


## hennessy

Buschtasy!! Geiles Zeug!!!!
gru hennessy

----------


## Flemingulus

Aber man fhlt sich danach leicht belmpelt.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Oder wie gebgelt?  :Grinnnss!:  Ach nee, das war ja Schneider Meck  :hmmm...:

----------


## hennessy

Hi Daisy,
welcome to the club!

gru hennessy

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

*spam ON* Was meinst du, wie oft meine (fromme) Tochter Helena zu hren bekommt: "Du ziehst mir nicht das Grne an....!!!" Antwort meist: "Jaja, weil ich's nun mal nicht leiden kann  :grrrr....: " *spam OFF*

----------


## hennessy

JaJa, die frommen Tchters!!!

gru hennessy

----------

